# Greetings from the very South: Buenos Aires



## kumgang (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi there! I've just found this forum and I really enjoyed it so I registered myself.
I've got no boat yet but I'm looking for a wooden boat (sloop and easy to single sailing, no more than a 30 foot boat, most likely less than that). My sailing experience is still very short but I hope I'll learn more once I get my boat.

best wishes from Buenos Aires, and please forgive me about my bad English


----------



## scouse1 (Apr 11, 2010)

I'll bet your English is better than my Spanish!
I signed up today also. Looks like a good place to learn and find information.

Good to meet you.


----------



## kumgang (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks for your welcome message. Yes I think it's a nice place to learn. 
have a nice day


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey kumgang, welcome to SN dude. This is a great place to hang out and learn.


----------



## kumgang (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks smackdaddy for your welcome message.


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

Welcome aboard, kumgang and scouse. Lot's of good people here.


----------



## kumgang (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks jrd22


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

Welcome! Good to have you aboard. 

We'll all be looking forward to hearing more about sailing in Argentina.

P.S. No worries on your english. We understand you just fine.


----------



## kumgang (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks JohnR!
Well, here people sail mainly the big river (Río de la Plata), and some sailors go to the ocean from time to time. Actually some of them have crossed the Atlantic in small sailboats (19/20 ft.) and of course the great Vito Dumas circumnavigated the globe in the thirties, all alone.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Your English is better than many folks who live here, sad to say. But a wooden boat is either a labor of love or a never ending nightmare. Make sure you understand the maintenance issues and costs, and have it carefully surveyed by someone who knows wooden boats, before you take one into your life!


----------



## kumgang (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks Hellosailor for your kind advice. Yes I think about the maintenance issues and costs of course, but I guess it's a matter of passion and love for wooden stuff.
regards


----------

